# Reindeer Hat for Greyhounds



## TrudyG

I'm looking for a pattern for a Reindeer Hat for Greyhounds, like the one shown here. I can use either knit or crochet pattern.


----------



## daleech

Too cute. Can you tell us where you got the pattern?


----------



## Hurricane

Those are adorable! I'd like to make them for my dogs! I hope someone knows where to find the pattern!


----------



## bwtyer

found a similar one- she has a lot of the technique written out.
You can probably contact her.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kmarissa/deer-with-little-antlers-hat


----------



## Tillygrund

PLEASE Please Please could someone knit me one of these for my greyhound? I'm just starting knitting and wouldn't have a clue how to make one - I don't care how much it costs I'd just love Tilly to have one! Many thanks in advance!  Jules


----------



## carrottop71

TrudyG said:


> I'm looking for a pattern for a Reindeer Hat for Greyhounds, like the one shown here. I can use either knit or crochet pattern.


Those dogs look to be thinking, When will this end.


----------



## JasmineSS

Has anyone found a pattern for the hats in this picture? I would reeeaaally like to make one for my friend's family's whippet.


----------



## LEE1313

All my greys wear hats. I make all of them. They have no fat or thick fur to keep them warm And that hate wind in their ears.
Most of the time their expression doesn't change much, from happy, excited, bored, tired, hungry etc. They just have a soulful look naturally.
And yes mine wear fleece pjs all winter long. Even though they have nice beds to rest on, they get cold.
Mine are well taken care of.

Ravelry.com has several patterns for greyhound hats and sweaters.


carrottop71 said:


> Those dogs look to be thinking, When will this end.


----------



## LEE1313

JasmineSS said:


> Has anyone found a pattern for the hats in this picture? I would reeeaaally like to make one for my friend's family's whippet.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-humiliate-the-dog
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pointy-greyhound-hood

Just change the ears to ICORD antlers.
These are 2 of my fav patterns for the greys.


----------



## JasmineSS

Thanks, but I'm really quite keen to make the one pictured above (its my friend's favourite), and I've never knitted anything for a dog before, so I don't know how good I would be with changing a pattern significantly. Hopefully if I keep searching I'll find a pattern!


----------



## Hurricane

JasmineSS said:


> Thanks, but I'm really quite keen to make the one pictured above (its my friend's favourite), and I've never knitted anything for a dog before, so I don't know how good I would be with changing a pattern significantly. Hopefully if I keep searching I'll find a pattern!


The picture you posted actually looks like the second pattern posted above with antlers added. Figuring out antlers should be very easy.


----------



## LEE1313

You really aren't changing the pattern, just adding antlers.
Try it, what do you have to loose.


JasmineSS said:


> Thanks, but I'm really quite keen to make the one pictured above (its my friend's favourite), and I've never knitted anything for a dog before, so I don't know how good I would be with changing a pattern significantly. Hopefully if I keep searching I'll find a pattern!


----------



## TamaraEll

Ack! Those are awesome! I have two greys, and they would love these! Ok, I would love these on my greys...


----------



## LEE1313

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pointy-greyhound-hood

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deer-with-little-antlers-hathttp://www.ravelry.com/people/linda1313/new_library?page=7#
http://www.ravelry.com/people/linda1313/new_library?page=7#

Start with the pointy hat, add ears and antlers.

Also this is by far the BEST greyhound sweater ever. Perfect fit, easy patt to follow and very adjustable as you knit it. I made the collar EXTRA long to pull up over their ears. Also if you walk you pup on a leash, create a button hole at the base of the neck for the leash to attach.

Linda



TamaraEll said:


> Ack! Those are awesome! I have two greys, and they would love these! Ok, I would love these on my greys...


----------



## JasmineSS

Okay! I think I will combine these patterns: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pointy-greyhound-hood http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reindeer-antler-baby-beanie http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/out-in-the-rein---reindeer-hat and see what happens. Wish me luck!


----------



## LEE1313

YOU CAN DO IT !! That is how I started out. And now I made my own pattern.
You can also buy tiny gloves and stuff them for antlers if that seems to be a problem.
The pointy hat is awesome. I have made dozens of ski hats for the greys.
PM me if you get stuck. Just make the necks longer and remember to all a few stitches in width as their necks increase the farther down the neck you go.
It will be fine and FUN. Remember the FUN part as you frog. LOL
Happy Thanksgiving


JasmineSS said:


> Okay! I think I will combine these patterns: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pointy-greyhound-hood http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reindeer-antler-baby-beanie http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/out-in-the-rein---reindeer-hat and see what happens. Wish me luck!


----------



## JasmineSS

Yay! I finished!  I couldn't think of how to increase in 3x3 rib so I didn't do a very long neck, but hopefully it'll be stretchy enough as it is. I'm happy with how the antlers turned out, but without a model to annoy it was hard to get the placement right. In the picture a shoe is being a replacement dog. We'll see how the actual dog likes it at Christmas :-D
*edited* forgot to mention which patterns I used, I loosely based it on this wonderful one here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pointy-greyhound-hood the antlers and ears I made up myself after some browsing of what the internet had to offer.
I have a feeling that the front opening (around the face) will be quite a bit too big, but we'll see.


----------



## Hurricane

Looks fantastic!


----------



## mmccad

I found the pattern!

It may be purchased by emailing Els Lernout at [email protected]

You will need to transfer money to her, via PayPal and she will email you the pattern.


----------



## Dabs1971

Is this email for the pattern for the original greyhound hat picture?


----------



## mmccad

Yes - picture attached.


----------



## Dabs1971

Fantastic! Thank you for your great detective work, I wouldn't know where to start. :-D


----------



## Dabs1971

I have emailed her, so watch this space! :-D


----------



## Wiremum

This photo is from a Dutch Facebook page. Last time I checked, the pattern was not going to be available until September, 2014. Trouble is, this is a beautiful pattern, and I have never seen a dog reindeer hood that is in the same league as these. Now I think I've lost the Facebook page! Thought I could wing it with the dog's measurements but now that I need to start it, (promised I'd make one for a friend's Irish Terrier for this Christmas), I'm not at all confident that the end product would look like these.


----------



## Wiremum

Hadn't seen the posts from Dec. 2013 with the woman's name and e-mail address. Will try writing to her today! Thanks!


----------



## StellasKnits

Love love love this! I may have to make one for my friend's greyhound.


----------



## purrcatlady

Don't know if you still need a pattern for the greyhound caps. this is where I just purchased mine. It's crocheted and cost $5.50.. I have 6 to crochet. Hope this helps and is not too late. Mariana

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deer-antler-snood-greybabycrochet


----------



## greyhounds4me

There are lots of hat patterns for greyhounds and whippets at http://www.greyhounds4me.co.uk/greyhounds4me-shop/

Some free patterns to download too


----------



## Christina_S

Can I pay someone to make this and ship it to me? - email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Kribbit




----------



## galgo6

Hi, I made these hats (photo of Paul Croes) and I sell the pattern  All the profits go to a greyhound rescue organization! 
You can find me on Facebook "Coll Your Dog" 

The pattern is developed for greyhound, whippet and Italian


----------



## bedmonds1

Hi, I'm trying to find your pattern for the reindeer hat. I tried looking for your Facebook page but nothing came up. I can paypal you to pay for it.


----------



## galgo6

Please send me a PM via [email protected] to purchase the pattern


----------



## greyhounds4me

I have greyhound and whippet hat knitting patterns in the webstore at www.greyhounds4me.co.uk


----------



## Muthahun

Hi, Not such a great knitter here... more of a dog person actually. I'm wondering if anyone knows the source of this photo and if these are actually greyhounds or salukis. Thanks!


----------



## galgo6

Hi,

I made these hats (Facebook page "Coll Your Dog" https://www.facebook.com/Coll-your-Dog-481672018562164/

The photo was made by photographer Paul Croes https://www.facebook.com/paul.croes?fref=ts

The dogs are one saluki and one Spanish galgo

Grtz,
Els


----------



## Muthahun

Thank you so much!! Had all sorts of doggie people wondering.


----------



## waterbabie

https://www.etsy.com/listing/258450700/reindeer-dog-hat-pattern-sizes-xs-and-s?ref=related-0

just found the pattern on Etsy.


----------



## LEE1313

waterbabie
PM me if you are interested in a Reindeer hat.
[URL=http://www.etsy.com/listing/258450700/reindeer-dog-hat-pattern-sizes-xs-and-s?ref=related-0 said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/258450700/reindeer-dog-hat-pattern-sizes-xs-and-s?ref=related-0[/URL]
> 
> just found the pattern on Etsy.


----------



## BooBoo2u

I found this exact pattern. Contact: [email protected]
You will need to purchase the pattern from her but it's the exact pattern


----------



## galgo6

Thank you BooBoo2u, the pattern on Etsy is a (bad) copy of my one and only pattern  I sell the pattern and the hats for charity, a greyhound rescue organisation called Greyhounds in Nood Belgium www.greyhoundsinnood.be/en (which I volunteer for)


----------



## callerl

Hello - how do I purchase this exact pattern please. I am knitting for Greyhound Gap Charity in the UK and these would raise lots of money for Xmas . Thanks Louise


----------



## callerl

Hello
I have tried emailing the above address to get this pattern but it says not valid. 

Louise


----------



## galgo6

Hi,
To purchase the pattern: my email address is [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] or
via Facebook Coll Your Dog 

Grtz,
Els


----------



## callerl

Thanks, I have just sent you an email
Louise


----------

